# Southport Air Show



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Southport Air Show.

Anyone going this weekend?
Can I expect to bump into any of you?

We shall be there. Just trying to find a timetable of events for the Air Show, without success. So if anyone can point me in the right direction please?. Would be appreciated.

We are there all weekend from Friday to Monday.

TM


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hiya We are going to MCC weekend at Riverside and will be going to air show on Saturday. Where are you staying, would be great to hook up with ya. We will be getting bus into southport and watching from prom.

We too have had no success in getting any sort of decent time-table of events.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Staying*

We are at Landsdowne.

We will be either on the Number 2 Bus

Or Taking the car (last Resort)

TM


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have been told the Vulcan is closing the show about 4.30pm on Saturday, how reliable that info is I don't know.

I haven't recovered enough from a recent op so unfortunately I won't be there.

Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Drive*



SidT said:


> I have been told the Vulcan is closing the show about 4.30pm on Saturday, how reliable that info is I don't know.
> 
> I haven't recovered enough from a recent op so unfortunately I won't be there.
> 
> Cheers Sid


I can only drive one motorhome at a time, otherwise I would have driven yours over too.

See you soon.

Trev


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

SidT said:


> I haven't recovered enough from a recent op so unfortunately I won't be there.
> 
> Cheers Sid


Sorry to hear you've been unwell Sid, hope you're feeling better soon.

Give our regards to Shirley, I'm sure she's looking after you well as always.

Regards

Jenny & Ken


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. Have a great time and get some decent photos.

Jen and Ken. thanks for the good wishes, should be back on the road in a week or so, hope to catch up with you soon.

Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.visitsouthport.com/site/whats-on/air-show

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/nw/blackpool_forecast_weather.html

May be of some help.

Bob


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We are on the CC site, unashamedly booked last December with this event in mind. My 10 year old and his friend that we are taking are really looking forward to it. 
I just hope that we can overstay on Sunday- depends on the Stalag rules I suppose.
If not, would anyone know if we can park on the Pleasureland car-park or similar for the Sunday? (7.0m motorhome)

Steve


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Yes, you can aprk there but I'm led to believe that you have to phone them, mind you they'll probably be open that day, so the man on the gate will probably be there !!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We'll be going this afternoon and overnighting on the Pleasureland carpark.

Fingers crossed the weather doesn't ruin the show with a low cloud base.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We are just about to set off for the CC site. Booked in there Fri, Sat, Sun nights. Have bought tickets for £7 each online. Will be at the show on Saturday and watching from the club site on Sunday.

Should we wear a pink carnation in our left ear so we can see each other 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 




Trevor


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Leave me a good pitch please- no doubt it will be beggars choice at 6pm!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cloud*



Zozzer said:


> We'll be going this afternoon and overnighting on the Pleasureland carpark.
> 
> Fingers crossed the weather doesn't ruin the show with a low cloud base.


I could not get any joy with the contact i had for the pleasurelands car park.
The Contact number I had has left the company. Hed did say if you are not there by Friday afternoon you probably will not get on at all and may be blocked in Sunday.

So complete change of plan.

TM


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Lady J (Jacquie) has got the contact number for Norman, the man who runs the car park - you should be able to get on Pleasureland - goodness knows how much you wll be charged for the pleasure!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Smile Lady J (Jacquie) has got the contact number for Norman, the man who runs the car park - you should be able to get on Pleasureland - goodness knows how much you wll be charged for the pleasure!!


Your probably to late tonight to get on but my mate is on there with 2 others (one is an mhf member) and its £6 for 24hrs and you will be directed to a special area for m/h from tomorrow.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They have put the cost up at Pleasurelands. Its now £7.00 so it may be worth using a CL


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> They have put the cost up at Pleasurelands. Its now £7.00 so it may be worth using a CL


When did you hear that, 2hrs ago is was £6 for 24 hrs and their on there at the moment. :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> > They have put the cost up at Pleasurelands. Its now £7.00 so it may be worth using a CL
> 
> 
> When did you hear that, 2hrs ago is was £6 for 24 hrs and their on there at the moment. :roll:


Right here Bob on MHF Click Here


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Right here Bob on MHF


Sorry Jezport, that's incorrect info, that price was for a MHF rally not just for private parking overnight.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Glad*

So glad I booked a CS

Would have been nice to have parked up more central, but with the lack of information (I had a number for someone at Pleasurelands, but when I rang him, he no longer works there, he doubted we would get on after Friday afternoon).

Pity more info is/was not available.

Would not liked to have turned up in Southport with a 8.5m Motorhome, nowhere to park and no site booked.

So bus or car into Southport today.

Have fun and enjoy the sunshine folks.

TM


----------

